# Gardening?



## sattie (Feb 3, 2008)

How about a Gardening forum for growing food?  Just a 'flash idea' that popped in my head.... felt worth mentioning.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not a bad idea 
Veggies, composting, herb gardens.. cool stuff.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 4, 2008)

Maverick - we have a forum for discussing growing herbs ... in a forum we recently added ... Alix posted an announcement about it in our *Community Announcements Forum* on 02 Jan 2008 ... Herbs and Spices Forum-Finally! 

You can find our Herbs & Spices Forum under the *Specific Chat & Recipes* grouping between the *Fruits & Nuts* and the *Pasta, Rice, Beans, Grains... *forums. The area discussing growing herbs is in a sub-forum called Growing Herbs. 

Sattie - believe it or not we've been kicking around the idea of a food gardening forum for several months.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Michael, but I already know where it is. I was referring to Satties idea and what could be included in it. If you did a gardening forum, then the growing herbs forum could be moved into it.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd love to see a gardening forum here. I was just thinking about that myself.
Thanks for bringing that up, Sattie!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well that didn't take long to take off, didn't even wait for a forum to be built LOL.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, Troooo!

however it`s somewhat encouraging to see, at least the DC staff will be in No doubt about the demand for such an area now.

so any efforts on their part will be met well


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

I like that it's cool-season. I have PLENTY of cool season here! 
I didn't re-plant it in the fall I was too busy, but I think I can get it in here as soon as the ground thaws and my tulips start popping. 
OOOOOO I'm very excited for gardening season, and a new forum!!!!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 4, 2008)

Another vote for a gardening forum.  I'm a big-time organic gardener.  Start virtually all my seeds indoors (in fact, will be starting in a couple of weeks) & grow all sorts of great stuff - heirloom tomatoes, hot & sweet peppers, different eggplants, greens (lettuce, Asian greens, stirfry mixes, etc.), brussels sprouts, beans, carrots, beets, okra, edible flowers, herbs. . . . . the list is virtually endless.

And of course, all of the above end up in countless recipes.  ; )


----------



## sattie (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, and I thought this would fizzle in no time flat!  I just started gardening last year and as someone else mentioned, I would like to grow as much as my own food as possible.  So hey, I think the Gardening section would be a nice addition.  Like my composting thread should be there!!  wink wink!


----------



## sage™ (Feb 4, 2008)

got my  vote for a gardening section too


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2008)

We'll be having a Bordeaux (I mean Board) meeting about it sometime today or tomorrow.  In the meantime keep your seeds in their packets!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> We'll be having a Bordeaux (I mean Board) meeting about it sometime today or tomorrow. In the meantime keep your seeds in their packets!!!!


 

I will send a couple bottles if it gets everyone saying yes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I will send a couple bottles if it gets everyone saying yes.



Well, in that case I won't announce our decision quite yet - we're still considering so-------------a 1985 vintage puts us in a GREAT mood!


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2008)

OH... please don't tell me we will have to wait a little longer????


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey I would enjoy chatting about gardening. I may be an amature cook but I have a B.S. degree on Horticulture. I have fun training the master gardeners that work with Rutgers agricultural co-operative extension personnel. Started growing veggies and herbs almost 50 years ago. E--Gods that sounds old but I started to young to swing a pick LOL


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 5, 2008)

welcome oneoffour, we will certainly be happy to have you join the discussion.

umm elf, I'm having trouble keeping my packages zipped! It actually was on the list today to start some seeds, but plans do not always turn out, do they?


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow I wish I could be thinking about starting my seeds, I am just getting to buying them! 
I can't bother starting until the middle of March at earliest.  
I need to move a zone or 3 south!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 5, 2008)

don't worry suziquzie, i'm only starting the onion, celery and parsley; the really early plants.


----------



## ErikC (Feb 7, 2008)

Please add my vote for a gardening forum section. I was semi-successful in the last place I lived, until the sheep got into my garden and ate the stuff that grew .

However, I live in a sheep-free zone now, and should have fewer impediments to success! Plus it doesn't freeze here until the end of May!


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2008)

Even though I have not received my wine, we have heard your cried and will be creating this forum. It is just going to take a little time because we are growing it from seed. We just need to figure out how to get over some technical hurdles, but once we do that then it will be up and running.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2008)

"Growing it from seed" ??????
(insert vaudeville drum beat and cymbols clash here)


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 7, 2008)

yay!!!! 
wanna use my grow lites?


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> yay!!!!
> wanna use my grow lites?


Nope, I just want the wine


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> "Growing it from seed" ??????
> (insert vaudeville drum beat and cymbols clash here)



Ba-dum-bum ----- kshhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2008)

good news GB, I think this will be fun





oh, I guess it does not take much for me to have fun, does it?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 7, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Ba-dum-bum ----- kshhhhhhhhhhhh!


 
LOL... yeah, that's it


----------



## sattie (Feb 7, 2008)

GB said:


> Even though I have not received my wine, we have heard your cried and will be creating this forum. It is just going to take a little time because we are growing it from seed. We just need to figure out how to get over some technical hurdles, but once we do that then it will be up and running.


 
  I'm sooooo happy!!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to add a big "THANK YOU" to the moderator/admin staff for the consideration and the "APPROVED" stamp!!!!  Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks!!!  It'll be fun sharing tips on how we all grow (as well as the different varieties we grow) - & then ultimately use - our own food!!


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 7, 2008)

GB Don't forget that lots of manure helps grow things from seed. LOL For my garden I use well rotted cow manure. I have a dairy farm nearby and get my pickup loaded for $10.00.


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2008)

Trust me oneoffour, there is plenty of that stuff around here for free


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 7, 2008)

BDG I knew you would say that GB


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2008)

Wart - I moved your post to the new Gardening Forum   I'm going to close this thread while I move some other posts too.

See everyone over there!


----------

